# N125 through Pyrenees into Spain



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nothing like last minute ideas!

We are currently in Auch in the south of France. Just noticed that it's only 70 miles to the Spanish border via the n125.

Now the valley de luchon sounds like it's worth a visit and it looks a short hop through the N125 round mount umbre over the Spanish border.

Two questions is Luchon worth seeing and is the hop into Spain an easy one? The main reason to hop into Spain if we are in the area is to get some cheap ciggerettes. There doesn't look to be any big towns over the border but does anyone know if there are any border outlets like there are at the Perpignan end?

It's a bit short notice as if we go it will be tomorrow or the day after

cheers


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Be careful because the French are very keen to keep the import of cigs from Spain into France to a minimum.
You are only allowed 400 cigs per person into France. There maybe restrictions per car as well.
What they do is not to stop you at the border but wait quite a distance into France. The they stop you. If you are over their limits (NOTHING to do with the number you can take from France into the UK) they will confiscate the cigs and also levy an on-the-spot fine.
They get intelligence from the Spanish retailers - somehow.
Go carefully
Patrick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Patrick

I have heard this kind of thing before. Is this just the French breaking the eu rules or is it law because as I understand it you can purchase as Many cigs as you like in any eu country as long as it's for your own consumption.

I Stand to be corrected and of course will heed your warning.

Last year I think I got just 800 from San sabastian when in Biarritz.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The French are a law unto themselves as regarding ANY law.

tony


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Bagnères-de-Luchon is a very nice town and IMHO well worth a visit, but DON'T be tempted to use the D618a as a shortcut to the N125/N230 (local advice gratefully received) if going into Spain, retrace your route back to Saint-Béat on the N125.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry! I take it you're enjoying your brief tour of France?

We got stopped by two French Customs officials as we left Andorra in 2009. A very friendly occasion with one gent trying to direct us to a particular campsite whilst the other spent his time trying to reseal the fresh water tank cap!! The same gent was clearly not a motorhomer, otherwise he would not have been so keen to open the overhead locker above the kitchen where the coffee was kept!!  He should have slid his hand in first!! That coffee spread everywhere! :roll: :wink: :lol: 


By the way, have you got insurance for going into Spain? When I was arranging our Red Pennant Insurance, the gent kept asking where we were going. I told him "Europe". He wanted to know where in Europe. I asked him what did it matter. "Ah well, if you breakdown in Spain, it'll cost more to help you or bring you home, than if you were in France." I gave in and told him "France". And, of course, that's where we broke down!! :evil:


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

each country is allowed to define what is considered a personal use quantity, so the French are not breaking EU rules nor acting as a law unto themselves


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Barry
Get me 20 Bensons and a box of Swan will ya


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I was under the impression that different EU countries apply local and arbitrary limits and may question you if you have over a certain amount of tobacco, spirits etc. 

However, as long as you keep receipts to show that tax has been paid and the items are for your own use or a gift and not for re-sale, they could not make you pay again. 

There was a thread here some while back where a guy was asked by the Duane to pay an 'extra tax'. He told them he would not pay the extra and wished to exercise his right to contest the matter in court. He never heard anything more.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Unless of course someone out there knows something different


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Im pretty sure my safeguard insurance covers me for any eu country 365 days of the year.

It may all be acedemic now anyway as Mrs D didn't seem keen to go back further south when we have to be home at the end of the first week of October. So its in the balance. Might do some bits of the Dordogne we havent seen before. Currently in Gers which is nothing special (Great weather though)

I think I would contest it to if they pulled us over for a couple of thousand ****. Fair enough if it was a van load.

I have paid the duty in Spain and will smoke them in England. Stuff em!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry, call through Luxemburg or Belgium for your ****.  

tony


----------

